# Getting 2 computers connected with a crossover cable.

## wsh

Hi gentoo people.

I have 2 computers, this one running gentoo with 2 NICs, one of them is connected to a router using DHCP, the other one is free.

I want to connect the PC2 to this one because the router is too far to get it connected directly.

That computer (the one to be connected to this one) has a NetBSD installed (which i'm learning to use and trying to build a mailserver for school). I want to get that one connected to this one with DHCP.

It would be like:

Modem --> Router --> PC1(gentoo) --> PC2(NetBSD)

My problem is that i know almost nothing about networking. So i don't even know the names of the configurations.

So far I've bought a crossover cable, and installed dhcp in gentoo.

I'm stuck here trying to get the NetBSD one to recieve an IP adress via DHCP.

If you need it here is more info about the net:

The PC1 is connected to the router and got 192.168.1.3

The subnet mask (i don't know what it is) is 255.255.255.0

The router ip is 192.168.1.1

Then i got the public DNS, but i don't know if you need them.

Any help will be appreciated, thank you very much.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wsh,

Follow the Gentoo Home Router guide.

You will need to modify it a little as the guide is written as if routing is all the Gentoo system will do.

If you need more pointers, post back

----------

## wsh

Oh thanks i just came home, i'll take a look to it, and see what i can do =)

----------

